# Turbo carbs?



## RTCustomz (Dec 20, 2004)

has anyone ever turboed a pair of these? if so any pics or more information/thoughts please. I have a 2.0l aba 16v im thinking about turboing with a garrett t3/t4 (have this already) and carbing with a set of these (which are already in my possesion). The carbs are from a 2004 Kawasaki Zx11 (the two similiar ones) and the other is from a honda CBr i believe. Thoughts and comments are appreciated, both negative and postive ofcourse.









ITB:1








ITb:2








ITB:3


----------



## dirtrida274 (Jan 24, 2007)

well i havent seen those shown done but my buddy had a 5.0 stang on a holley carb that was turboed...it didnt last to long. he bought efi and now the thing is a whole new animal.-
but hell give it a try man they do it to itbs alot. search for PVW cars, i remember reading and drooling, they have to be in there somewhere.


----------



## Montrocco (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Turbo carbs? (RTCustomz)*

one of the few production cars to ever be turbo/ carb were the corvair spyder and the trans-am turbo. Both those were disasters at best and never really had the right feel
The problem is that the carbs you want to use have no way of telling when there is boost. Plus, since you have 4, i guess youl want to blow-thru so you would have to box them and put a device to raise fuel pressure. Then you need to figure out a way of enriching the mixture under boost. then you also have to to pressure-retard ignition. It would be a lot easier to go with a volvo 240 turbo cis setup with the dizzy and wur. You could use a modified distributor from mk1 with the dual diaphragm canister.
If you really want to go carbs, sell the ones you have and buy a very common weber downflow 32/36 dgv. do it draw thru. (make sure you have a turbo that has mechanical seals that can seal vacuum. If not, add a butterfly downstream of the turbo and have it close a little before the carb so the compressor never sees vacuum.) Set up the secondaries to operate on boost and jet them RICH! This way, as soon as boost start building up, the secondaries will open and you will feel a real rush in power. Don't forget to install a small pneumatic valve linked to the primaries to vent the secondary diaphragm to atmosphere, Otherwise, the car will keep going full bore when you take your foot of the throttle, not cool,,, Don't forget the pressure-retard dizzy. 
That's probably the simplest, cheapest and most reliable/ flexible turbo/ carb setup you can have. Don't forget that when you turbo the car, it usually takes LESS carb than if you would tune it the regular way. therefore, one 32/36 dgv is more than enough for the 2l ABA. plus, parts and jets are cheap and plenty as it is extensively used in formula ford and as replacement for carter, rochester, etc..
Hope this helps, cheers


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Turbo carbs? (RTCustomz)*

i suggest obtaining a copy of Maximum boost and reading it before starting a turbo project. i think the information in the book may discourage you from your plan and head you in a different direction.







EFI is the way to go for boost.....period


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Turbo carbs? (Montrocco)*

The Corvair was only built at the peak of turbo technology: 45 years ago...
The turbo TA was a fuel injected car: there were no carbs in the US in 89...
The Masarati Bi Turbo and the Lotus Esprit were both great running factory turbo cars with carbs. Still EFI is the way to go but at least get your references right.


----------



## Montrocco (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Turbo carbs? (antichristonwheels)*

was referring to the 1980 turbo TA. The 80's V6 turbo TA was a completely different animal as was the Buick GN, which had one of the most advanced spark management for it`s time. However, you shouldn't take it so personal. 
If you have a solution to turbo-carb for this guy that's better than mine, , go ahead and say it. Don't start babbling about EFI, because we all know it's better. So you can now go and double-check YOUR references Re the 4.9 liter turbo TA. 
Thank you for reminding me however, how finnicky, overall crappy and underperforming the Maserati Biturbo was. If you read the owners manual on that, you could only stay at WOT a minute or so under maximum boost for fear of stressing the engine.. great car.
RE the corvair, If the technology was as you say at it's peak, then why did they go and build it? BTW, the turbo was the least of the Corvairs problem. Just like the oldsmobile Jetfire V8 turbo, most owners had it modified back to NA at the dealer. What are you trying to prove by defending a car and an approach that was flawed from the beginning?
Best regards,


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Turbo carbs? (Montrocco)*

Too young to recognize sarcasm??
I see you weren't even alive when the 80 TA came out. Oh look you were in kindergarten when the Bi Turbo hit the street. I rode into Holland with a guy who had his 5 year old Bi Turbo going as fast as possible on the Autobahn from Austria to Holland and all it needed was gas. Good thing we never read the manual.
I ain't takin nothin personal, I could give a rat
You forgot to badmouth the Lotus....


----------



## Montrocco (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Turbo carbs? (antichristonwheels)*

You still forgot to give your solution. I believe that the fact that I was born after the turbo TA is quite irrelevant as I have worked on many of them. As a matter of fact, I have worked on a lot of things including the Biturbo, Merak, Bora, 956, 930, 512BB and also the turbo TA. This is why I know. Firsthand.
RE the Biturbo: If it's so great, would you own one now? If yes, I can refer you to a multitude of junkyards that will gladly accomodate you.
Being a passenger from austria to holland is maybe pleasant and a good experience. It still doesn't change the facts about the car and what the general educated consensus is re Biturbo
I was trying to give this guy an honest to goodness suggestion if he really wants to go turbo carbs. The cars I mentionned were listed as examples of what not to do.
Instead, you made this about what you "know" and the year I was born. Why don't you give a suggestion to this guy instead of discussing my credentials? 
Have you worked on these cars? Have you driven any of these cars? 
Have you ever tuned anything turbo carb or any carb for that matter other than putting in a gasket kit or adjusting the idle mixture?
In fact, What are you even talking about?


----------



## stick90 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Turbo carbs? (Montrocco)*

International Harvester built some turbo 4 cylinder scouts. If they can pull it off almost 50 years ago I imagine you could.


----------



## oo0afireinside (Apr 8, 2008)

you'd have to fab up some sort of plenum to collect all of that air pressure and try to get it into each carb evenly. 
it'd be alot easier to do f.i. on a single carb setup.


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Turbo carbs? (stick90)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stick90* »_International Harvester built some turbo 4 cylinder scouts. If they can pull it off almost 50 years ago I imagine you could. 
 i'm not saying it cant be done. just that you should expect sub par results after its all together. there is a reason that this has not been done in the last 25+ years with regularity. EFI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Montrocco (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Turbo carbs? (epjetta)*

There's really no argument about EFI or even k-jet doing a better job when it comes to turbo setup. I think however, that you can still get acceptable results with turbo carb, it just won't have the feeling. 
If you take for example guys that have been around turbos forever, like Jim Kinsler. He never did a setup with carbs or even Kinsler/Hilborn injection. He used bendix or Lucas timed injection and he had amazing results wit the technology that he had then. 
You look back now at Lucas and bendix and you see that these we're relatively crude setups. Just to say that it doesn't need to be more complicated than it needs to, just well thought of.
Cheers


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: Turbo carbs? (Montrocco)*

Later Maserati Biturbos (ROW), called the Ghibli, had fuel injection. The original US car was a SERIOUS non-performer. 2.8 liter twin turbo V6....180 hp. Yep, that's right, 5 years later, VW came out with the VR6, which had damned near that N/A. Hell, the G60 almost got that with a supercharger whose patent was from around 1907 and a Rabbit motor.
Ghibli setup:
















Up to 306 hp with fuel injection, coil packs, and 4 valve heads (up from 3 in the Biturbo)...










_Modified by dubdaze68 at 5:20 PM 12-29-2009_


----------

